# Overboard w/ xmass



## IanRB (Dec 9, 2007)

This house is down the street from me.  I think they might have gotten a little too in to Christmas this year.  They also have someone dressed as Santa walking around the house and they have Christmas music blasting all night.  Theres a ferris wheel to the right that moves and a train that goes around the fence







can you say, expensive electric bill?


----------



## RKW3 (Dec 9, 2007)

I like the capture, but it doesn't seem to be very sharp.

Boy I can't wait for christmas!! Just one more week of school.


----------



## tuckerx (Dec 9, 2007)

i hope they donate to charity. Nice picture man


----------



## IanRB (Dec 9, 2007)

RKW3 said:


> I like the capture, but it doesn't seem to be very sharp.



oh i know i just hopped out of the car and snapped off a quick one.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh my!
And I had thought this...






... was taking things quite far, what Christmas decorations are concerned. But this is NOTHING!! :shock:


----------



## IanRB (Dec 9, 2007)

haha ya well that house looks nice and tasteful.  The one in my photo, i cant even explain it, you really would just have to see it in person.  The best part is when you get out of the car already thinking that it is too much, and then you notice the music.


----------



## shorty6049 (Dec 10, 2007)

next time i'm home i'll try and take a picture of a house down the street from mine.. its insane. probably about the same level as that first photo, maybe even farther... plus , we have snow here, so that makes it prettier.. haha


----------



## IanRB (Dec 10, 2007)

shorty6049 said:


> next time i'm home i'll try and take a picture of a house down the street from mine.. its insane. probably about the same level as that first photo, maybe even farther... plus , we have snow here, so that makes it prettier.. haha



haha ya do it.  I would like to see a house thats more over the top than this.


----------



## KristinaS (Dec 10, 2007)

Whoa! There is a neighborhood close to where I live that the home owners must compete for the most obnoxious Christmas display each year (think the first photo x3). It literally looks like the entire block is on fire when you look at it from afar.


----------



## IanRB (Dec 10, 2007)

haha wow that sounds intense


----------



## shorty6049 (Dec 10, 2007)

lol, thats sorta how the block i'm thinkign of is. they go crazy


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 10, 2007)

I can't even imagine how long it would take to untangle and hang those lights!! (But on the plus side, I see a penguin waaaaay over on the right side)


----------



## IanRB (Dec 10, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> I can't even imagine how long it would take to untangle and hang those lights!! (But on the plus side, I see a penguin waaaaay over on the right side)



good eye Antarctican


----------



## JCleveland (Dec 18, 2007)

i really like the lights on the roof =) more people should be more festive! none of this not being able to say merry christmas in public without getting a dirty look!


----------



## shorty6049 (Dec 22, 2007)

Well, i finally got a photo of that house. they even have a santa standing out front (just out of frame on the right) collecting donations of canned goods. They should be asking for money for the electric bill...


----------



## shorty6049 (Dec 23, 2007)

bump


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 25, 2007)

horrible! all of them


----------



## shorty6049 (Dec 25, 2007)

hahah... bah humbug!


----------



## chantal7 (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey, I got some Christmas themed pictures as well, I think its pretty cool.


----------



## shorty6049 (Dec 28, 2007)

nice to see a tastefully decorated house... haha, just the right amount of lights.


----------

